# New Morgan owner



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

Good evening,

As of last year, I'd never set foot on a sailing boat, even though I've worked at sea since 1998. Through friends, I was introduced to this wonderful way of travel and, this week, I bought a beautiful Morgan Out Island 41' Ketch.

This is going to be a steep learning curve, but one which I expect to be extremely enjoyable. There could however, be lots of silly questions coming from this direction over the next few months...


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the Morgan and sailing world. What year is she?


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the welcome. I'm told she's a '79 but I will confirm that... (Right now, I'm out bouncing around the North Sea on a Norwegian Offshore Support Vessel but will try to post some photos of the Morgan later today)


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

*Photo*

As promised...


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome Baz, I see you have the aluminum toe rail and hull-deck joint at this rail rather than the rub rail. These are features that I would prefer on my own 1973 Morgan OI 41'. 
Do you also have the double spreaders on the main that would indicate the tall rig? My wife and I have been living aboard and cruising Morgan OI's since 1973 with great success. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome.

I don't have the double spreaders so can only assume she's a standard rig - lack of experience showing there I'm afraid(!)

She had been used as a liveaboard by one of her previous owners, who is still a great friend and will continue to sail on board until I'm up to speed with her - and long after that too hopefully.

All I need to do now is tell my wife about the new addition - unfortunately, I headed out to sea on work before I had the opportunity to let her know about the boat in our life. This could be a good time as it'll give herr another month or teo to cool off...!!


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

You bought a 41 foot sailboat without telling your wife?  If she`s anything like my ex:hothead you may find out what its like to liveaboard real soon! LOL Good luck, I love my Morgan.


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks!! My wife is Colombian and can be a little fiery, but sure it's things like this that keep things interesting!! Besides, it was a GREAT deal.

If you listen really hard, you may hear something akin to volcanic eruption from a few miles south of you later today...


----------



## bjslife (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats. I too have just purchased a 1973 Morgan O/I but a 33' and just moved aboard. Its a whole new world. I love it!


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats to you too - health to enjoy her.


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a NEWbie and will follow your "adventures" with YOUR learning curve! lol... One boat I looked at was a Morgan 32 and I wonder how "blue water" she could be...

Good luck,
Jack


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you, and welcome


----------



## SailOffGrid (Jun 27, 2011)

New 1973 36" Out Island first time Sailboat owner here in Fort Lauderdale. She was an abandoned boat on a lien dock. In the past 2 weeks we hauled, scaped and painted bottom (yard done-we're new to this) cleaned up with tons of dawn & degreaser and yanked the stinkpot 38 year old westerbeke that had been sitting in water for at least 18 months. Wife Kid cat & Dog move aboard real soon..gotta Keep It Simple.

Any recommendations on a crate motor repower unit? Yanmar Ku


----------



## SailOffGrid (Jun 27, 2011)

I have pulled a few engines in my one more year than our new old boat, but I will tell you that was the toughest engine I have ever removed from any vehicle. what a PITA!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I had an easier removal of my Westerbeke 4-107 back in 2000. We put a Yanmar 4JH3E in and I am extermely pleased with the outcome. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## SailOffGrid (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Capt. was wondering if you have any info or documentation of your repower. Like I said ,our boat is the same age as my wife and I, and this was my first marine engine experience. We love this old Morgan but she was very very neglected.

Learning everyday.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

SailOffGrid said:


> .........was wondering if you have any info or documentation of your repower...............


I'm not sure how to interpret "Info & documentation", but in summary:
I had already cruised my boat with the functioning , but underpowered oil leaking Westerbeke for 15 years before I decided to repower with the Yanmar. I removed the big Paragon transmission and all attachements to the block before sliding the Westerbeke 4-107 (remaining) up a plywood ramp from a "come-a-long on my mast to a point under my companioway where I hoisted it with block and tackle up to my supported boom and slid it to the boom's end where I swung it to a pallet on the dock and pulled it away with a small truck,- 'sold the Westerbeke for one grand. Once my engine room was empty I replaced the fuel tanks and made all clean, white and bright. I had the new Yanmar professionally installed after my prep. in 2000 on the hard. I now have 5,325 hours on my wonderful Yanmar 4JH3E. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

